#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  "Cheaphigh"

## Boon Mee

What is the closest translation of the Thai word 'Cheaphigh' in English?  Is it dammit, man or WTF, or what?

Cheers  :Smile:

----------


## Albert Shagnasty

"It's all gone to shit"

----------


## pickel

As far as I know it's slang and used in the same way you would when you say "it's fucking hot". i.e. "rawn chip high"

----------


## Bangyai

> What is the closest translation of the Thai word 'Cheaphigh' in English? Is it dammit, man or WTF, or what?
> 
> Cheers


Since it follows an adjective it is probably something a bit stronger than bloody but not as bad as fucking ie :

_peng shiphai_ bloody / fucking expensive

You certainly don't want to use it in polite circles. Something similar is 

_shipeng_ ie _ron shipeng_ blooming hot

which is a step down from the other two and heard on television a bit and is not so frowned on.

----------


## Simon43

Anyone care to write 'shipeng' in Thai so I can get the tones correct?

Simon

----------


## Albert Shagnasty

It's pronounced Chip Hai

----------


## somtamslap

ชิพไห่  - at a guess




> Anyone care to write 'shipeng' in Thai so I can get the tones correct?

----------


## FailSafe

My wife said it's an exclamation you would use when something you've been working on collapses, similar to 'oh shit'.

----------


## crocodilexp

ฉิบหาย [chìp-hăai]. extremely ; very much. 

Offensive/Impolite.

----------


## Loy Toy

The next worse impolite term is Loy Toy................. foking useless, broken, shit :Smile:

----------


## pescator

> ฉิบหาย [chìp-hăai]. extremely ; very much.


Or in layman`s terms:  "damn".

Heard a thai lady once use this expression as a joke when she accidentally dropped a chip on the floor in a casino  :bananaman: 

Haai usually means disappear, and chip, well, you get the meaning....
Not that chip is spelled the same way, but still funny.

----------


## kmart

My staff inform me that "chip hai" means "everything destroyed", ie; fucked. Used when angry or stressed.

"Chip beng" more polite version. Less likely to get punched  :Smile:

----------


## good2bhappy

> Loy Toy.................


isn't Kon Toy a "playboy"?

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> Less likely to get punched


My Missus said it means 


" Fuck You ry you talk so bad "

 :Confused:

----------


## Albert Shagnasty

> My staff inform me that "chip hai" means "everything destroyed", ie; fucked. Used when angry or stressed.
> 
> "Chip beng" more polite version. Less likely to get punched


I dont think Chip Hai will get you punched as its often an expression of anger with yourself or situation.

Where as calling someone Naa Hee will definately get you a punch up the bracket  :Smile:

----------


## maeink

[
Where as calling someone Naa Hee will definately get you a punch up the bracket  :Smile: 


Oppp!!!!! Ranggggggggggggg

----------


## Rural Surin

> [
> Where as calling someone Naa Hee will definately get you a punch up the bracket 
> 
> 
> Oppp!!!!! Ranggggggggggggg


_Maa Naa Hee_

----------

